# new guy here



## pinky (Feb 5, 2009)

hey im new to this place hope to chat with somebody


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome and what style are you in? We have some of the best people here on this site.


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and what style are you in? We have some of the best people here on this site.


 
Greetings and let me echo what Terry said...


----------



## AMP-RYU (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2009)

pinky said:


> hey im new to this place hope to chat with somebody


Were ready for you. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## pinky (Feb 5, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and what style are you in? We have some of the best people here on this site.


 i am in chong shin kwon i am a yellow stripe wat style are you?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2009)

pinky said:


> i am in chong shin kwon i am a yellow stripe wat style are you?


 
I hold a 5th degree in Okinwa Karate and a 4th degree in TKD, I currently runa TKD school that is heavy with all SD principle plus we have a Olympic side for those that wish for it. I have been a part of this site for many years and believe when I say this there is not a better site on the net. I hope to get to know you and I am looking forward to your post.:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 5, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## HALEXTITO (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm new in this site and i hope learn new staff and get fresh ideas in MMA  and specially my ground game world 

GOD BLESS EVERYBODY


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello, wlecome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy posting!


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Mar 8, 2009)

Whats up welcome.


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome, lots of people to chat with here.


----------



## Raynac (Mar 9, 2009)

[insert generic greeting here]


----------



## DBZ (Mar 9, 2009)

Raynac said:


> [insert generic greeting here]


 
what he said   /\


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 9, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad to have ya! Chat away!!!


----------

